

SpaceNet: A successor to the Internet - breck
https://medium.com/space-net/51aca95d49a2

======
mosqutip
The example for transport encoding doesn't seem all the more simplified than
things as they currently stand. Sure, the field names are a little shorter and
easier to read, but there's still a lot of (necessary) complexity in that
encoding.

The OSI model of the Internet is built around being extremely fault tolerant
and extremely generalized, so that anyone can connect any device and expect a
reasonable amount of functionality. Sure, protocols could be simplified or
refactored so the topics are easier to approach, but I don't think the ideas
presented in this post would bring about a large degree of simplicity.

Also, simplifying the protocols, even by a huge degree, would not
substantially grow the proportion of the population that understands them.
People work to understand the OSI model out of necessity, not convenience.

